# Meat, Cats, and Guns oh my.



## booplesmoke (Oct 22, 2016)

*Hello all =)*

I am new to the forum, a girl from Georgia whom currently lives in Colorado. I have peeked around and am exciting that I found this. I was expecting a lot of ego and trolling since it seems so common on forums. I was very wrong.This has to be the greatest forum on the internet, what a great community! I am relatively new to smoking but have only had success thus far having this forum and youtube avaliable "knock on wood." I'm here to learn and look at everyones' rigs and smoked successes =)! I'm partial to Big Green Eggs but want to build my own smoker in the future. I currently just have a Traeger though, which has worked well thus far. I got a really good deal on it. I hope guns don't bother anyone here, I took a picture of my back up gun next to my 19 pound brisket for size reference. PLEASE post pictures of your set ups, I would love to see what everyone uses. Home made and all =) or your best brisket, etc. Thanks for having me 













IMG_5894.JPG



__ booplesmoke
__ Oct 22, 2016


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 22, 2016)

Welcome! That's a tasty looking brisket.

Just ran some rounds through my newest gun. CVA Optima V2 black powder pistol.













IMG_3738.JPG



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 22, 2016


----------



## booplesmoke (Oct 22, 2016)

Ahhhh, I see now. This is how you reply and the thumbs up is for helpful comments.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 23, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!

Sounds like you'll fit in real well around here!

Glad to have you aboard!

Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 23, 2016)

Welcome...Meat, Smoke, Guns and Beer?... Yep you came to the right place. We get Trolls once in awhile but they get the Banned Hammer PDQ...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...Try the Free 5 Day ecourse, Search what you are interested in and ask questions. Everybody here was a  Newbie once...JJ


----------



## joe black (Oct 23, 2016)

Welcome from SC.  It's really good to have you here on this great site.  My favorite rub is my Glock .40 on my hip.


----------



## booplesmoke (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks guys :). Oh, and Joe Black. The Glock 27 is my primary carry. Good stuff!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 23, 2016)

Welcome to SMF!

This is a great place for sure. 

Today, I'm smoking in my homemade hybrid vertical.  I can use it with lump charcoal/wood, or I can slip the electric element into it.  6' tall and 24x24" internal. 













IMG_7421.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Oct 23, 2016


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 23, 2016)

Welcome to SMF. Glad to have you around. 

Hows that brisket going?


----------



## sky monkey (Oct 23, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!  19lb briskets is one way to go from newbie to experienced in short order :)  Check out the category Smoker Builds here in the forum for lot's of pictures or my favorite search for "smoker mods" and see all the cool threads with pics that come up.


----------



## booplesmoke (Oct 23, 2016)

Niceeeee :).


----------



## booplesmoke (Oct 23, 2016)

That brisket is gone. I had 10 mouth breathers behind me while I was slicing. I forgot to take a picture of the finished again. I was upset because it came out a beauty and tastyyyy. I will do another in the future :). And will post lots of pics. I'm doing pork shoulder next Sunday and Cornish hens tonight


----------



## booplesmoke (Oct 23, 2016)

Sky Monkey said:


> Welcome to the forum!  19lb briskets is one way to go from newbie to experienced in short order :)  Check out the category Smoker Builds here in the forum for lot's of pictures or my favorite search for "smoker mods" and see all the cool threads with pics that come up.



Awesome :) I will do that. And I got lucky, I also have learned a lot from Aaron Franklin and had success with his way. Too many resources to mess up it "knock on wood"


----------



## gearjammer (Oct 23, 2016)

Guns! Beer! Smoking meat! Boy you sure came to the wrong  er right place for all that.

You're gonna fit right in perfectly.

Hello and welcome to you.

Glad you decided to hang out with us here on this great site.

I know you're gonna have fun.

  Ed


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 23, 2016)

Welcome,
so I'm intrigued, what was the part about _Cats_ in your thread title?

I'm new here too, and my Money Shots frequently include a firearm too.
I carry one of several choices of pistols depending on time of year, clothing or place.
My most frequent EDCs are my Kahr PM9, 4" XD9 or Bersa .380.


----------



## booplesmoke (Oct 23, 2016)

Nice :). Have you shot the XDS? Good little gun. And I love cats, I just forgot to mention that. I have a hairless cat. I'm getting another Persian since ours just passed away. His name was Boople wish is where my username came from. 













IMG_2874.JPG



__ booplesmoke
__ Oct 23, 2016


----------



## booplesmoke (Oct 23, 2016)

ChileRelleno said:


> Welcome,
> so I'm intrigued, what was the part about _Cats_ in your thread title?
> 
> I'm new here too, and my Money Shots frequently include a firearm too.
> ...















IMG_2869.JPG



__ booplesmoke
__ Oct 23, 2016


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 23, 2016)

IMG_1496.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Oct 23, 2016


----------



## booplesmoke (Oct 23, 2016)

Awwwww..... beautiful cat. Boople had FIP, he died at a little over a year. Amazing cat who loved life and people. Do you have any other animals? Thank you for sharing


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 24, 2016)

My daughter has a cat. Openly affectionate to everyone in the house and especially strangers. Except me, yeah she will give an, " I acknowledge you..." rub against the leg and knows I will give up some of my ham sandwich, but other than that, I am Persona Non Grata...JJ


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 24, 2016)

Nice cats.
We don' t have any cats right now, but have had several over the years.
Right now we've two dogs, a sweetheart medium sized mutt and a feisty Chihuahua.
We also keep three dangerous critters, some people call them children.

No, I've handled the XDs, but not shot one.
Glad SAI got the bugs ironed out on it though.
I do want an XDm .45 compact.


----------



## gonavy (Oct 24, 2016)

Welcome, cats you say, I got a few...lol...what you need to do is put up a cat fence, then a doggy door so the little furrballs can stay outside keep you company while smoking..lol..first pic of the gang, second is my mother having coffee at the tree house with the gang...













01-18-11_1837.jpg



__ gonavy
__ Oct 24, 2016





           













IMG_20130627_072145.jpg



__ gonavy
__ Oct 24, 2016


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 24, 2016)

Welcome to SMF !!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






From SouthEast PA.

Below is the only Pic I have handy, without going up to my main Computer:

Bear

My Sabertooth Tiger "Smokey".  My Best Little Buddy:













DSC02449.JPG



__ Bearcarver
__ Jul 5, 2011


----------



## booplesmoke (Oct 24, 2016)

AWwwwwwwww, you guys all have precious kitties =).


----------



## booplesmoke (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 24, 2016)

@ GoNavy,
are you running a rescue service from Chinese restuarants?
J/K

Dang'it, I cant find a pic of JoJoKitty, our last cat.
He split when we got our 1st dog.
Looked at us like, "WTH R U Thinking" went out ktchen door and was never seen again.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 24, 2016)

ChileRelleno said:


> @ GoNavy,
> *are you running a rescue service from Chinese restuarants?
> J/K*
> 
> ...


I got to be real friendly with a Chinese Restaurant owner. One time hanging out I asked about if serving Cat to customers is true. He replied, " Hell No! Cat is a delicacy...No way we would share with you Round Eyes! " 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## wild west (Oct 24, 2016)

Here's our girl. We got her back a couple weeks ago. She was missing for over 2 weeks. She shed quite a bit of weight while she was gone. 













20161024_172305.jpg



__ wild west
__ Oct 24, 2016


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 24, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I got to be real friendly with a Chinese Restaurant owner. One time hanging out I asked about if serving Cat to customers is true. He replied, " Hell No! Cat is a delicacy...No way we would share with you Round Eyes! " :biggrin: ...JJ


 :icon_lol:  :icon_lol:  :icon_lol:


----------



## litterbug (Oct 24, 2016)

3180.jpeg



__ litterbug
__ Oct 24, 2016






Bandit and Majesty


----------



## gearjammer (Oct 25, 2016)

The cement block was nice and warm from the sun.

           













IMG_1436.JPG



__ gearjammer
__ Oct 25, 2016






This is Voldemoort.

          













IMG_1047.JPG



__ gearjammer
__ Oct 25, 2016






And her sister Harriet Potter.

        













IMG_0595.JPG



__ gearjammer
__ Oct 25, 2016






This is Beau.

The best friend a man ever had.

       













IMG_1339.JPG



__ gearjammer
__ Oct 25, 2016






Ed


----------



## booplesmoke (Oct 25, 2016)

Gearjammer said:


> The cement block was nice and warm from the sun.
> 
> I love all of your babies


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 26, 2016)

Gearjammer said:


> The cement block was nice and warm from the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Pics Ed !!!

That Kitty in the block looks like my "Smokey".

And Beau looks a lot like my "Shadow" who we lost a few years ago. He was part Black Lab & part Springer. Great Dog!!! RIP

Bear


----------



## gearjammer (Oct 29, 2016)

Thanks Bear, sorry you lost your dog.

I always say never again, but I just love them.

They're just so much fun to have around.

  Ed


----------



## disco (Oct 29, 2016)

Welcome to the forums. I had little success until I found SMF.

Please post with lots of pictures!

Disco


----------

